# rebrotes de altura superior a 50 cm



## Enka RG

Hola a todos/as,

Estoy traduciendo un artículo científico de ecología y manejo forestal del español al inglés. Me ha surgido la siguiente duda:

¿Cómo se traduce "*rebrote*" en el siguiente contexto?

_b) *rebrotes* de altura superior a 50 cm
c) *rebrotes* de altura inferior a 50 cm_

¿Sería correcto decir directamente "*resprouts*"?

Muchas gracias por la ayuda ^_^

Enka


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Sí, resprouts, o tal vez resproutings.


----------



## Enka RG

Creo que "resproutings" me suena mejor.

¡Gracias, Sprachliehaber! ^_^


----------



## vicdark

También puede ser _stump sprout.

_http://home.ccil.org/~treeman/stmpsprt.html


----------



## cirrus

Resprout sounds a bit odd to my UK ears. Are we not talking about runners and suckers here?


----------



## Enka RG

Thanks, cirrus. Those terms (runner and sucker) are new to me... What's the difference between them?


----------



## cirrus

Enka RG said:


> Thanks, cirrus. Those terms (runner and sucker) are new to me... What's the difference between them?


They are pretty much the same thing. Its about asexual reproduction. Some plants reproduce themselves by sending out roots from the main mass which end up being independent plants. Bamboo, hazel and willow are all good at sending out suckers. Many roses and ferns do this too.  Runners are similar but if memory serves, sprout  from the stem. Strawberries send out suckers.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

This may be a regional difference: here a sucker is new growth that comes from a stem or branch laterally rather than terminally (tomato vines, fruit trees); a runner is a root that extends (runs) underground and sends up sprouts (shoots) away from the main plant (bamboo) or a stem that runs along the ground, taking root and startig new growth from nodes along its length (strawberries).


----------



## cirrus

Just looking at my last post, I concluded it with exactly the wrong word - strawberries send out runners not suckers. What a twit I am


----------



## Enka RG

Ok, thanks to you both. Now I think I see what you mean.

Anyway, in the article, I'm talking about holm oak (_Quercus ilex_ subsp. _rotundifolia_), which is a Mediterranean resprouting species. I've been searching published articles about this concrete species, and many of them refer to these new plants which grow from the main stem when it has been cut simply as "resprouts". So I guess I'll leave it like that.

Thanks a lot to everyone for helping!


----------

